# Cómo estás? Así así



## MTB

Hola amigos!
Podrian porfavor aclararme si esta respuesta es correcta en espanol?
Como estas?
Asi asi

Me suena a spanglish!
Yo conozco solo la respuesta clasica 'mas o menos' para indicar que ni bien ni mal.. o ahi va, ahi vamos, no muy bien etc..
Ayuda! 
Mil gracias de antemano!


----------



## Jellby

Sí, "así así" o "así asá" son respuestas normales y coloquiales en español.


----------



## mirx

Para mí es normal *sólo *cuando se voltea la palma de la mano mientras se dice.


----------



## chics

Sí, es normal, y es cierto que a uno le viene en eguida la imagen del balanceo de la mano, pero no es necesario hacerlo. De hecho, con sólo una de las dos cosas ya es suficiente ¡ambas a la vez son un pleonasmo!

No sé en qué te recuerda al inglés, pero haces muy bien en pensar que hay que leer entre líneas y que no significa "regular (en cuyo caso haríamos un _biennn..._ así arrastrado) sino de _más bien mal_ a_ muy mal_.

Como variante añado: *pichí pichó*.


----------



## fernando el casir

Otra variante (esta derivada del italiano): cosí, cosá. Otra: maso,maso (de más o menos). Ambas con así-asá muy usadas en Arg. Pichí-pichó no la conocía: la voy a adoptar, me encantó!


----------



## ryba

fernando el casir said:


> Otra variante (esta derivada del italiano): cosí, cosá. Otra: maso,maso (de más o menos). Ambas con así-asá muy usadas en Arg. Pichí-pichó no la conocía: la voy a adoptar, me encantó!



Ojo con eso. Una pregunta para los espańoles: de dónde viene _Pichí-pichó_??

No es mas o menos como sería pijí-pijó en Argentina, si se usara/si existiera??


----------



## lamartus

ryba said:


> Ojo con eso. Una pregunta para los espańoles: de dónde viene _Pichí-pichó_??
> 
> No es mas o menos como sería pijí-pijó en Argentina, si se usara/si existiera??



Por aquí tengo oído "pichí-pichá"  pero no tengo idea de dónde viene


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> Por aquí tengo oído "pichí-pichá" pero no tengo idea de dónde viene


 
Hola:

Lo confirmo, por mi barrio tambié es pichí pichá. Otra que también se dice es simplemente "bueno" (pronúnciese arrastrando un poquito la e "bueeno").

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Argónida

fernando el casir said:


> Otra variante (esta derivada del italiano): cosí, cosá.


 
Es curioso. La que yo conozco es "comsí-comsá", del francés (comme çi-comme ça), no del italiano.


----------



## oeset

También se dice eso de "regulín, regulán". 
Parece que todas derivan de un mismo esquema, pero cambiando las palabras y alterándolas.


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> Es curioso. La que yo conozco es "comsí-comsá", del francés (comme çi-comme ça), no del italiano.



Esa es la que se dice por aquí también. La que aporta Fernando el Casir no la conocía.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## bb008

Argónida said:


> Es curioso. La que yo conozco es "comsí-comsá", del francés (comme çi-comme ça), no del italiano.


 

Creo que esto fue hablado en otro hilo, que por cierto, también hice este comentario.

Yo díria, ¡ahí, ahí!, en vez de así, así, me suena extraño. Quizás también diría regular, más o menos, o bien, o bueeeno.


----------



## ena 63

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> Lo confirmo, por mi barrio tambié es pichí pichá.
> Ant



Sí, por el mio también, pero casi sin decir la "i", "pchí-pchá", y también "vaya que vaya" con la entonación y gesto correspondientes.

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Creo que esto fue hablado en otro hilo, que por cierto, también hice este comentario.
> 
> Yo díria, ¡ahí, ahí!, en vez de así, así, me suena extraño. Quizás también diría regular, más o menos, o bien, o bueeeno.


 
Yo te diría , _haÝ.._! chica, más o meeeenos..


----------



## rocstar

Al menos en Sinaloa, al norte de México..No se entiende o nadie usa ASÍ , ASÍ.
Rocstar


----------



## Mariaencarna

Pues por aquí se dice mucho _tirando..._ con tono desganado ...
salud


----------



## Janis Joplin

rocstar said:


> Al menos en Sinaloa, al norte de México..No se entiende o nadie usa ASÍ , ASÍ.
> Rocstar


 
Por este Norte si se usa  y me cae en los purititos callos, también me parece un calco de so so o comme çi-comme ça.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también había oído el comsí-comsá.


----------



## Argótide

En mi estado norteño no me ha tocado oír "así así".  La gente por lo general dice "más o menos" o el popularísimo "ahi nomás".


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola.
En mi estado central si me ha tocado escuchar y usar *"así así"* y también el más o menos dicho también "*ma o meno".
*Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Sí es cierto ai'nomás y ma o meno son muy comunes


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A la pregunta de ¿Cómo estás?, en España se empieza a oír ahora mucho: *estoy de aquella manera...*

Los más pesimistas contestan: *estoy, que ya es mucho.*


----------



## falbala84

Yo digo "_po_ bien" jejeje. Para decir "Regular" se dice mucho "ps" (el colmo del ahorro Andalucía eh). 

Aunque aquí lo normal no es que se pregunte "¿cómo estás?" sino "¿Qué pasa?". 

Saludo típico sevillano: dos que se encuentran por la calle:

_-Eje, quillo, ¿qué pasa?
-Po na, aquí estamo, ¿y tú?
-Po igual.

_Que traducido sería

-Hola, ¿qué tal?
-Bien, ¿y tú?
-Bien también.


----------



## krolaina

Mariaencarna said:


> Pues por aquí se dice mucho _tirando..._ con tono desganado ...
> salud


 


Argónida said:


> Es curioso. La que yo conozco es "comsí-comsá", del francés (comme çi-comme ça), no del italiano.


 
Comsí comsá...curioso!  Supongo que del italiano tenemos el "tirando" que nos cuenta Mariaencarna (si tira avanti).

¿Y *regulín regulán* no lo habéis oído?



Víctor Pérez said:


> Los más pesimistas contestan: *estoy, que ya es mucho.*


 
O estoy, *que no es poco*.


----------



## Hidrocálida

krolaina said:


> ¿*Y regulín regulán* no lo habéis oído?
> Esta le ha encantado a mi hijo, pide tu permiso para usarla.
> * O estoy, que no es poco*.
> eso nos contestaba mi abuela (92 años)cuando le preguntabamos ¿como está?



A propósito, lamentablemente he escuchado a muchos jovencitos decir *so-so*


----------



## Argónida

Hidrocálida said:


> A propósito, lamentablemente he escuchado a muchos jovencitos decir *so-so*


 
¿Como a los mulos?


----------



## Hidrocálida

Argónida said:


> ¿Como a los mulos?


Es que mas de uno son eso "mulos" o "mulas" diriamos por estos lados
Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Víctor Pérez said:


> Los más pesimistas contestan: *estoy, que ya es mucho.*


 
Acá dicen:

"Estoy... y ya es ganancia"


----------



## bb008

Mariaencarna said:


> Pues por aquí se dice mucho _tirando..._ con tono desganado ...
> salud


 

A todos los foreros si viene a Venezuela, por favor no respondan de esa manera. Nada de eso, *ni tirando*, *ni tirandillo. *

Sólo respondan: estoy bien, chévere, épale que más, regular, ahí ahí, épa que más, todo bien, por que si contestan como indica Mariaencarna, pobre de ustedes...


----------



## HUMBERT0

lo usual sería:
bien ¿y tú?

Mi abuela diría: Bien! Haciendo por la vida, ya ves.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Recorde algunas otras que se mencionan por acá. Respuestas a la pregunta ¿Como estas?
- Muy bien, esperando un dia malo pa' vé como es.
- mas o menos vale, como cuando tu eras pobre...
- ¡mejor! ( la otra persona se sorprende por que piensa que estaba enfermo, y entonces uno agragaría ) mejor no hablemos de esooooo!!!!  
- Como me ves...
- Mejor se daña.
- mejor que ayer, pero peor que mañana...

Saludos


----------



## xeneize

En italiano no se oye mucho "cosí cosá", sino "cosí cosí" (así así).
Igual, tanto la forma italiana, como aquella argentina, como aquella española "comsí comsá", vienen todas del francés originalmente.


----------



## Mariaencarna

bb008 said:


> A todos los foreros si viene a Venezuela, por favor no respondan de esa manera. Nada de eso, *ni tirando*, *ni tirandillo. *
> 
> Sólo respondan: estoy bien, chévere, épale que más, regular, ahí ahí, épa que más, todo bien, por que si contestan como indica Mariaencarna, pobre de ustedes...


 
¿Y qué significa _tirando _o _tirandillo_ (que también se dice con el mismo sentido) en Venezuela? Me dejas en ascuas, bb ... anda, explícalo.
Besos


----------



## la italianilla

xeneize said:


> En italiano no se oye mucho "cosí cosá", sino "cosí cosí" (así así).
> Igual, tanto la forma italiana, como aquella argentina, como aquella española "coms comsá", vienen todas del francés originalmente.



En muchas zonas de Italia se dice "così così" exatamente como "así así".....confirmoooo
Ejemplo: en Toscana y en Roma ..."così cosà" sería  "en esta o en otra manera" más o menos ....


----------



## ryba

lamartus said:


> Por aquí tengo oído "pichí-pichá"  pero no tengo idea de dónde viene



Ah, bueno, es que me estaba temiendo que pudiera estar de alguna manera relacionada con lo que los españoles llamáis _picha_ (con acento en la i). 

---​ 


Mariaencarna said:


> ¿Y qué significa _tirando _o _tirandillo_ (que también se dice con el mismo sentido) en Venezuela? Me dejas en ascuas, bb ... anda, explícalo.
> Besos


La respuesta la encontrarás aquí:
Tirando
o Tener relaciones. 

---​ 


Argótide said:


> o el popularísimo "ahi nomás"...


... que se usa también en Bolivia:


jorge_val_ribera said:


> Entre amigos se suele escuchar mucho "bien nomás", "ahí nomás" o "más o menos" y una que otra vez "mal".



Saludos


----------



## bb008

Mariaencarna said:


> ¿Y qué significa _tirando _o _tirandillo_ (que también se dice con el mismo sentido) en Venezuela? Me dejas en ascuas, bb ... anda, explícalo.
> Besos


 
Mariaencarna, en Venezuela la palabra *tirar*, significa tener *sexo*, si dices aquí, tirando, tirandillo, estarás diciendo que te la pasas en una sola relación sexual (o tirandera), claro que no esta nada mal, pero...

¡épale cómo esta la vaina!.
R: ¡Aquí vale, tirando!
¡mi**da, con quién!...

saludos.-
bb


----------



## internetchick

oeset said:


> También se dice eso de *"regulín, regulán"*.
> Parece que todas derivan de un mismo esquema, pero cambiando las palabras y alterándolas.



¿Es correcto decir "regular"?


----------



## bb008

internetchick said:


> ¿Es correcto decir "regular"?


 
Hola

SI.


----------



## internetchick

Gracias bb008


----------



## bb008

internetchick said:


> Gracias bb008


 
A la orden y Bienvenido al Foro...


----------

